# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil en operatie?

## Carolily

Hallo,
26 aug. onderga ik een zware rugoperatie, ik neem al een paar jaar de pil en vroeg me af of ik dan best kan stoppen voor de operatie of ik ze gewoon kan blijven nemen, ookal zal ik pas na enkele dagen weer zelf dingen kunnen doen?
Het kan goed zijn dat dit een domme vraag is, maar heb er nu eenmaal geen ervaring mee.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Agnes574

Volgens mij neem je best gewoon de pil voort!

In het ziekenhuis vraagt men welke medicatie je neemt en als je vermeld dat je de pil gebruikt voegen ze die toe aan je 'medicatie-lijst'.

Véél sterkte met de operatie en de revalidatie!!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Alleen als je na de operatie 48 niets kan of mag innemen kan het handig zijn om te regelen dat je net ongesteld bent geweest. Anders komt het spontaan als je enkele dagen niets inneemt. En dat lijkt me ook niet alles als je net een rug operatie gehad hebt. Sterkte.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben het helemaal met het bovenstaande eens! Ik zou hem gewoon doornemen, anders heb je én de operatie + revalidatie en straks ook nog een menstruatie erbij, dat lijkt me helemaal niet fijn! Dus zoals Ikke64 al zegt, als je ze gewoon mag innemen, zeker doen!

----------


## ikke64

Laten we het voornaamste niet vergeten! succes met de operatie en hopelijk gaat het allemaal goed. Wanneer is de grote dag.

Hou ons op de hoogte.

gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

> Laten we het voornaamste niet vergeten! succes met de operatie en hopelijk gaat het allemaal goed. Wanneer is de grote dag.
> 
> Hou ons op de hoogte.
> 
> gr Ikke


Hehe 26 aug  :Wink:  Staat in haar eerste post  :Wink: !

Van mijn kant ook: Succes met de operatie en alvast veel sterkte!

----------


## ikke64

@ Sylvia

Sorrie hoor, ik ben aan vakantie toe denk ik  :Smile: 
Of jij bent gewoon wakkerder dan ik. 
In ieder geval ga ik begin volgende week het echte warme weer opzoeken in turkije.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Sylvia
> 
> Sorrie hoor, ik ben aan vakantie toe denk ik 
> Of jij bent gewoon wakkerder dan ik. 
> In ieder geval ga ik begin volgende week het echte warme weer opzoeken in turkije. 
> 
> Gr Ikke


Hehe iedereen is wel aan vakantie toe!  :Big Grin: 
Veel plezier op vakantie! Dat warme weer mis ik hier ook wel hoor!

----------


## ikke64

Tot aan maandag avond blijf ik gewoon actief op medicity. Ik vertrek dinsdag ochtend heeeeeeel vroeg.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Carolily

Oei ja :Frown: 
ben nu al een tijdje gestopt met de pil, maar ben vergeten wanneer ik nu deze maan men regels zal krijgen, en ik vrees tijdens de operatie!
Stom stom stom

----------


## Sylvia93

> Oei ja
> ben nu al een tijdje gestopt met de pil, maar ben vergeten wanneer ik nu deze maan men regels zal krijgen, en ik vrees tijdens de operatie!
> Stom stom stom


Ow jeetje! Kun je helemaal niet meer nagaan wanneer je bent gestopt met de pil? Ik hoop dat je geluk hebt zodat je niet tijdens je operatie ongesteld bent!

----------


## Carolily

Ik probeer terug te denken maar heb geen flauw idee;x het was wel eind juli dus ik vrees ervoor;x

----------


## ikke64

no comment ;(

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Carolily,

Sja dan wordt het idd afwachten en hopen dat het niet tijdens je operatie valt, maar die kans is natuurlijk wel aanwezig  :Wink:  Je kunt er nu denk ik niet veel meer aan doen aangezien je bent gestopt met de pil.

----------


## Carolily

Mja heb ondertussen al gelezen of dat erg is of niet, en dat zou enkel erg zijn bij bepaalde operaties, maar niet die van mij!
Dus het valt nog mee, buiten dat ik me extra zwak zal voelen! :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Carolily,

Gelukkig is het idd niet zo erg, maar voor je eigen gevoel zul je het nu idd wel dubbelop hebben  :Wink:  Dus zoals je zelf al beschrijft extra zwak voelen. Wens je verder heel veel sterkte met de operatie, en een vlotte revalidatie!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

